# Knife and/or Claw ques.



## Rife (Feb 6, 2002)

Most knife-like and/or claw-like blades are able to be stored up the user's sleeve, and the flicked out through a motion of the hand, like a flick of the wrist, then retract back into the sleeve through another motion. What can I do to learn this technique? Please help me! As I have leg palsy and need to concentrate more on my upper body to defend myself against attackers! If you do not know then please give a Web address of someone who will!  But they ( alot of reccomenders) said that someone here would.

OR:
Could we go for a more Wolverine for X-Men approach, with three-clawed blades stored up your arm and held in place by a bracket, then through a motion of the hand and/or wrist enable to slide the claws down you forearm (where they are stored, with the tips of the claws ending at the back of tour wrist, flush with your skin) and then the bracket ends the motion at the wrist. Then another reversed motion slides them back up your forearm.
If so, what are these motions so I can practice them?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2002)

Does anyone actually make live Wolverine-style blades?


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 3, 2002)

This reminds of an old movie.  think it was called "Taxi" or "Taxi Driver'  or something like that.  He made a contraption for a back-up gun that strapped to his inner wrist.  When he flicked his wrist up the gun sprung out into his palm.  Thought that was cool at the time.


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 3, 2002)

Haha, I was right, "Taxi Driver". 

Found this description..."When Bickle suits up with his weapons, he turns himself into a cyborg, a killing machine where the gun is integrated into the motor-system of the human body. He manufactures a spring loader, a prosthetic limb that replaces his right arm, propels the Colt automatic into his hand like a hidden ace in the hole. The Magnum hangs across his heart like a sex organ waiting to be discovered. He's all stealth technology, a Magician of Death".


----------



## redfive (Nov 3, 2002)

Most of those weapons I would say are great for the movies, but not very practical for real knive fighting. Excluding Fredy Kruger. He is a bad ***. Any weapon that is attached to your body is not as flexable as a good combat folder or fixed blade knife. You would be limiting your blocking and countering cabability and your stuck with the weapon in one hand. Your also putting your life in the hands of the deployment device. Springs, hinges, and other mechanical devices can be week and break. Part of being a good knife fighter is to learn the quick draws. How to get to and deploy the knife with speed is priority. Just like a gun fighter. If you can't draw, you loose.  Plus I know here in Texas, straping on a weapon like that will land you in jail, if cought. Knife shops and makers sell many kinds of knife rigs. ones that strap around the chest or the forarm. I would focus more on those and a good knife .


                         Your friend in the Combat Arts, Redfive


----------



## redfive (Nov 3, 2002)

If you have leg polsy, know one would even give it a second thought if you carried a bad *** walking cane. there are many good systems that  have cane fighting. Hopkido and The filipino dose monos sytems are a good start.

   Mark Shuey: WWW.canemasters.com

                                                  Redfive


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 3, 2002)

I agree red,  save that  stuff for the movies.  With any mechanical device comes the posibility of mechanical failure.  Can you imagine scratching yourself in an akward place and the blade deploying accidently?  Ouch.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 3, 2002)

I think of the judge's pens (see the picture of the related chizkun bo here) and the knives with brass knuckle handles. They all end up attached to you, and it's a mixed blessing--you know where the blade is and can retain it but it can be used against you and you can't drop it as easily when you want to do so!


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 4, 2002)

A strap-on Wolverine-style claw system is possible, using the same technology in basic switchblade/automatic knives.  However, it'd be a bad idea to stab with a blade mounted in that type of system.  I tried impaling something with an old switchblade some time back and the damn thing exploded on me.  Slashing attacks wouldn't be bad, but stabbing with any type of force risks having the contraption explode on your forearm.  Well, stabbing into a 'meaty' part of the body should be okay.

Cthulhu


----------



## Phil Elmore (Nov 4, 2002)

Under no circumstances should you ever arm yourself with a fantasy weapons system of this kind.  (For that matter, an ordinary knife strapped to your arm is a bad idea;  sleeve knives have a habit of coming exposed at the worst times.  If you can get to them, they're probably not secure enough.  And if they're secure enough, you probably won't be able to get to them.)

One presumes that if you carry a weapon you do so thinking you might use it one day.  If that's the case, you have to be prepared to withstand the scrutiny of the law.  Goring a would-be mugger with your Rambotron 3000 Sleeve Warrior Deathmonger is sure to get you barbecued in court, if it comes to that.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sharp Phil _
> 
> *Under no circumstances should you ever arm yourself with a fantasy weapons system of this kind.  *




I agree.  My interest in the whole matter is just on the possibility and novelty of it.  The only blade I carry is the blades on my Gerber Multipliers.

Cthulhu


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 7, 2002)

There are Wolverine type Claws BUT as said before they do limit your grappling etc. They are damn cool tho! :rofl: 

:rofl: :shrug: :asian:


----------



## arnisador (May 28, 2003)

The current issue of Kung Fu Qigong Magazine (July/August 2003) features an article with Wolverine-like dragon talons, a claw weapon.

There is also discussion of chicken and bug techniques. The cover states: "Secret Signs of Hung Men" (Hung Men was a secret society). It all seemed a bit sensationalistic.


----------

